# Anyone setup a boom sprayer for a flowzone sprayer



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello, I did some searching on the forum, just wondering if anyone has setup a boom sprayer to link up with the flowzone. I figure a 2 or 3 nozzle boom should work.

Only thing is what adapter to use? I see that chapin has a pretty cheap 3 nozzle boom sprayer, but i hear they use a proprietary thread. Any thoughts?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm interested to know more about this as well. Cyclone vs Typhoon a factor?


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I am really interested on what adapterrs I would need, considering the quick connect that comes with these sprayers.

I guess depending on which sprayer you have would determine how many nozzles you could run. There is a guy on youtube that has a flowzone typhonon and uses a four boom sprayer. Not sure if that would work for all applications but boy would it be great if it did.

Video of the four boom setup


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

I have not set up a boom sprayer but you will probably need to start with a 1/4 inch pressure washer quick connect to connect to the Flowzone (pressure washer) wand.

General Pump Quick Coupler Female Plug - 1/4in. Inlet, 5000 PSI, Stainless Steel, Model# ND10076P
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200635348_200635348

Then mix and match the remaining parts you need to build the boom from whichever website you want.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I have that coupler.. and a couple of the thread adapters. I bought the Chapin 3 boom sprayer but the threads don't seem to match.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

There's a couple threads if you search for "Chapin 2 nozzle boom"
I built mine off of that. You need a tee jet to Chaplin thread adapter to connect it ( mine is still in the mail)


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

You talking about this?

http://www.spraypartswarehouse.com/nozzle-body-adapters/4676-ss-3/8-3/8-fpt-x-11/16-female-nozzle-thread-adapter-ss/


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Jersey_diy yes. That will connect to my setup but I have the wand setup using the upgrade Found in this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12&hilit=Teejet+Dfw
The adapter you posted connects the chapin boom to the wand you see in my picture. 
I know you can keep most of your wand as is if you prefer though. In the link I posted, if you search you can find alternative adaptations to fit the flowzone wand. 
My wand has teejet threads which is what that adapter provides.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think @Paulsprimecuts has a boom for his FlowZone.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Ware said:


> I think @Paulsprimecuts has a boom for his FlowZone.


Yeah I saw in the comments of his video that someone local had made it up... Can't seem to find an exact parts list using the gun that comes with the flowzone. Which would be nice since he had a four boom sprayer setup.

I just bought a 3/8 bspp male to 3/8 npt female adapter,, hoping that will work.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just ordered the Flowzone Cyclone 2 Dual Pressure sprayer and the Chapin 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780). Can anybody confirm that the part @NavyGator posted above is the one I will need to attach to the Chapin boom?


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I just ordered the Flowzone Cyclone 2 Dual Pressure sprayer and the Chapin 2-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand (6-7780). Can anybody confirm that the part @NavyGator posted above is the one I will need to attach to the Chapin boom?


That's not the correct part. I have two of those for my single teejet nozzles and they don't fit the Chapin boom.


----------



## NavyGator (Aug 2, 2020)

Agreed that will not fit the Chapin. I think I read somewhere it is a BSP thread which is probably not very prevalent.

Depending on what size the polypropylene pipe is on the boom, It might be easier to find a replacement tee fitting for it that has either the 1/4 NPT or the 11/16-16 thread which would be easier to find parts for on the sprayer websites.

Maybe use the previously listed pressure washer fitting and then a 1/4 NPT Tee fitting and two 1/4 in Mur-Lok connectors. That is about $15 in parts total.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

NavyGator said:


> Agreed that will not fit the Chapin. I think I read somewhere it is a BSP thread which is probably not very prevalent.
> 
> Depending on what size the polypropylene pipe is on the boom, It might be easier to find a replacement tee fitting for it that has either the 1/4 NPT or the 11/16-16 thread which would be easier to find parts for on the sprayer websites.
> 
> Maybe use the previously listed pressure washer fitting and then a 1/4 NPT Tee fitting and two 1/4 in Mur-Lok connectors. That is about $15 in parts total.


That's a really good idea. I'm going to go take the tee off and see how it attaches real quick.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Here's what I'm thinking:

Medium-Pressure Brass Threaded Pipe Fitting
Reducing Adapter, 3/8 BSPP Female x 1/4 NPT Male
1786N211

Open-Flow Quick-Disconnect Hose Coupling for Air and Water
Brass, Size 1/4, Plug, 1/4 NPTF Female End
6537K11

This is completely new to me and I'm a little bit frustrated that I can't find published specifications for the interfaces on either of these products so far. I don't have either of the physical products in my possession yet, so doing a fair bit of guessing here. Will update on success or failure.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Medium-Pressure Brass Threaded Pipe Fitting
> Reducing Adapter, 3/8 BSPP Female x 1/4 NPT Male
> 1786N211
> 
> ...


I still don't have any idea when the Chapin boom will arrive. The sprayer is supposed to come tomorrow. Here are the parts I ordered from McMaster-Carr:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Got the boom today. Success!







Maybe somebody else can find a single quick connect with the right female end, but until then this two-piece solution works.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Got the boom today. Success!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No leaking from the tee? I'm going to order these too and try.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I didn't spray much with it yesterday; just a quick check on the driveway. But I didn't see any leaks coming from the tee.

I did observe a fair amount of liquid draining from the boom and wand after closing the valve. I'm going to try the check valve strainer @Ware mentioned to limit the leaking.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice @ionicatoms!


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I didn't spray much with it yesterday; just a quick check on the driveway. But I didn't see any leaks coming from the tee.
> 
> I did observe a fair amount of liquid draining from the boom and wand after closing the valve. I'm going to try the check valve strainer @Ware mentioned to limit the leaking.


Yeah a check valve at the tips will stop that.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Did my first attempt at calibrating the Cyclone with the Chapin 2 nozzle boom tonight. On setting I (low), I pushed out about 2 gallons over 2,200sf walking at 80 steps per minute (using a metronome app on my phone).

Perhaps if I slow my pace to 72 steps per minute I'll get one gallon per 1,000 ft².


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Did my first attempt at calibrating the Cyclone with the Chapin 2 nozzle boom tonight. On setting I (low), I pushed out about 2 gallons over 2,200sf walking at 80 steps per minute (using a metronome app on my phone).
> 
> Perhaps if I slow my pace to 72 steps per minute I'll get one gallon per 1,000 ft².


Once I sprayed with blue marking dye, I realized I was way off on the calibration. Steps per minute would be much higher to avoid putting down more than 1g per 1k.


----------



## The-new-guy (Jul 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > Did my first attempt at calibrating the Cyclone with the Chapin 2 nozzle boom tonight. On setting I (low), I pushed out about 2 gallons over 2,200sf walking at 80 steps per minute (using a metronome app on my phone).
> ...


@ionicatoms

How is this setup working for you? Also which teejet nozzles were you using?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The-new-guy said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > ionicatoms said:
> ...


This setup is really nice. It puts out a large amount of liquid using the stock nozzles on the Chapin. You can really walk fast, which is probably nice for commercial endeavors. I've been thinking about trying some teejets and maybe a 3 nozzle boom but haven't made any decisions yet. It's just a hobby for me. To be honest I'm still new to spraying, but I don't have any reason to complain about the Cyclone or the Chapin so far.


----------



## DDW (Aug 13, 2020)

Flowzone has 2 and 4 nozzle boom sprayers on their website. https://shop.fzspray.com/collections/accessories/products/two-nozzle-boom


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I just ordered the Chapin 3 nozzle boom to try out on the Flowzone Cyclone 2. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> I just ordered the Chapin 3 nozzle boom to try out on the Flowzone Cyclone 2. Keeping my fingers crossed.


if you went from a 2 nozzle boom to a 3 what was your goal? After reading thru i was under the impression you wanted to reduce the gallons per sqft? Was the 3 nozzle to make the job quicker? If you want less per sqft you should try changing your tips based on your speed and quantity of product. Im trying to work out my own math and came across this.

Also nice job on the mcmastercarr adapter. I love that site but since I wasn't ordering from them anytime soon I made my own outa teejet brand fittings. Boggles my mind nobody sells 11/16‐16 anything on the web


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the Chapin 3 nozzle boom to try out on the Flowzone Cyclone 2. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> ...


Goal is fewer steps and less volume per 1k feet.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> BurtMacklinFBI said:
> 
> 
> > ionicatoms said:
> ...


assuming you maintain the same pressure and other parameters, wouldn't adding another nozzle increase volume?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> assuming you maintain the same pressure and other parameters, wouldn't adding another nozzle increase volume?


The 3 nozzle boom is 50% wider than the 2 nozzle boom. Even if the diaphragm pump somehow manages to put out 50% more volume, I'm still achieving goal number one (fewer steps) because I'm able to cover the same amount of area with 66% of the steps.

Because the diaphragm is a fixed volume, and operates at constant speed (given no flow restriction), it seems incredibly unlikely that the volume per minute output through 3 nozzle will be 50% higher than that output by 2 nozzles. Time will tell.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I just ordered the Chapin 3 nozzle boom to try out on the Flowzone Cyclone 2. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Got the new boom in today. On first glance, the nozzles don't seem to be the same as the 2 nozzle boom; seems like a narrower spray pattern. Maybe it's designed for rows of crop. I'll swap the nozzles and see what happens.


----------

